# Air Compressor Plans



## Royal Viking (Jan 25, 2018)

I am looking for plans to make a 12vdc motor driven air compressor.  The small tire inflators don't last very long.  I was thinking if I made one it might last longer.  Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## ODgreenK5 (Jan 25, 2018)

Check out this thread. Brian did a great job with this compressor. 

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=27243


----------



## Royal Viking (Feb 18, 2018)

It looks interesting.  I'm not sure my abilities are there yet.  His one way check valves solve that problem for me.

I have a weed wacker engine that I was thinking I could adapt to an air pump.  I'd need some way to add oil to keep things from seizing up.


----------



## JCSteam (Feb 19, 2018)

I had this thought a while back to to run steam engines from. My idea was to have a pulley driven from my layshaft driving a twin cylinder setup. I look forward to seeing what suggestions for plans are out there. I looked at what I could build and they all showed large (too big for me) ait compressors rigged up to electric motors, so not what I was after.


----------



## 10K Pete (Feb 19, 2018)

JCSteam said:


> I had this thought a while back to to run steam engines from. My idea was to have a pulley driven from my layshaft driving a twin cylinder setup. I look forward to seeing what suggestions for plans are out there. I looked at what I could build and they all showed large (too big for me) ait compressors rigged up to electric motors, so not what I was after.



Just build one. It's nothing but a piston engine with a different head. Reed valves are very easy, but caged disc valves aren't much harder and way better than reed valves for longevity.

Have a go!

Pete


----------



## WSMkid (Feb 19, 2018)

Pete,
Do you have and pictures of your build?
GJ


----------



## JCSteam (Feb 20, 2018)

I googled reed valves, as I wasn't sure what they were, but they seem to be an very easy device to make, my only concern is wether they may get too hot and become sticky if made from plasticard, would this material be ok to use or does it require something else? Rubber maybe?


----------



## deverett (Feb 20, 2018)

Stuart used to do castings for a twin cylinder compressor but they are not listed now.  If you ask around, you never know your luck and someone may have the drawings.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## 10K Pete (Feb 20, 2018)

JCSteam said:


> I googled reed valves, as I wasn't sure what they were, but they seem to be an very easy device to make, my only concern is wether they may get too hot and become sticky if made from plasticard, would this material be ok to use or does it require something else? Rubber maybe?


 
Spring tempered steel is the reed valve of choice.

Pete


----------



## 10K Pete (Feb 20, 2018)

Royal Viking said:


> It looks interesting.  I'm not sure my abilities are there yet.  His one way check valves solve that problem for me.
> 
> I have a weed wacker engine that I was thinking I could adapt to an air pump.  I'd need some way to add oil to keep things from seizing up.



Most compressors have a closed crankcase and either splash oiled lower end or for larger units a pump and pressurized oil. A weed wacker engine would be hard because it's a two cycle and probably has some porting cut into the side of the cylinder. 4 cycle would be better.... ???

Pete


----------



## Cogsy (Feb 21, 2018)

Probably even easier is to go to an auto wreckers/breakers yard and buy an old automotive air conditioner compressor? If you get the old type with oil bath bottom end they last for ages and pump a lot of air. The only modification needed is to eliminate the electric clutch that disengages the unit when the aircon is switched off.


----------



## Royal Viking (Feb 22, 2018)

Thank you for the suggestions.  What I am looking for is something portable that is powered off of 12VDC.  So smaller size, can hook up to battery from jumper style clips (unless I can find something that can turn without blowing fuses on the power sockets), and won't wear out in a year like the cheap ones.


----------

